# Inverter/battery problem



## jhardin (Jul 21, 2011)

We just purchased a 2008 Keystone Durango 5th wheel. when we are parked at our house and hooked into 30 amp power the interior lights dim then come up storng then dim again every few minutes. I can hear the inverter kick on and off. Pulled the new and took it in and had it checked. It was Ok but we still have the same problem. What else could it be? Thanks for any help. Jim


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I just provided some things to try in the other topic with this same question.

I mentioned converter in the other topic, but you said you heard the inverter. Does this rig have an inverter too? This operates the opposite of a converter. A converter goes from 110v to 12v, an inverter goes from 12v to 110v.

Are you sure is was the inverter making noise? You should not be running 12v lights off an inverter. In fact, when debugging power supply issues don't use the inverter until everything is working correctly. Don't complicate things until you get the basics working right.

I briefly mentioned in the other post to make sure the 30 amp connection is 110v!


----------

